# Anyone ever eat possum or raccoon?



## allenwrench (Sep 9, 2008)

How is it? Is possum or raccoon oily or dry meat? 

If you trap them what method do you use to kill them?


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

At risk of exposing my "Foxworthy" origins, I have eaten Raccoon. We usually parboiled it then put on the BBQ pit or baked in a dutch oven with potatoes, they are not bad in a brown gravy, either. **** is not greasy that I recall, but it has been years since I've eaten any (I no longer trap or keep hounds which limits their availability to me). I have never eaten possum, but other families we knew did. I recall that they are a greasy critter and stink while they cook. By all means don't eat one unless you capture it and feed it out a while. When I was kid, we would sneak up to a dead cow a hit it with a club and laugh while the possums scrambled out of it posterior. True story.


----------



## allenwrench (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks.

Would you say that raccoon is a cleaner / better tasting animal to eat than possum then? We have a lot more raccoons round here than possums from what I can tell.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

***** are much cleaner than possums, as possums are scavengers. ***** usually eat crustaceans, grubs, small animals, eggs, etc.

**** can be a bit greasy, but not too bad. It actually has a good flavor IMO. Depending on the age of the critter, you may want to parboil or pressure it for a bit before baking it. Just season with whatever you like, let it sit for a bit in the seasoning, add some potatoes, carrots, and some onions and bake or crock-pot like a roast. The meat will be a nice reddish-brown when it's done.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

tyusclan said:


> ***** are much cleaner than possums, as possums are scavengers. ***** usually eat crustaceans, grubs, small animals, eggs, etc.
> 
> **** can be a bit greasy, but not too bad. It actually has a good flavor IMO. Depending on the age of the critter, you may want to parboil or pressure it for a bit before baking it. Just season with whatever you like, let it sit for a bit in the seasoning, add some potatoes, carrots, and some onions and bake or crock-pot like a roast. The meat will be a nice reddish-brown when it's done.


**** is good,it's fat is the same as a bears and can be removed when you skin them.It's a rich meat as well,like bear.We usually put em in a big roaster pan with onions and bbq sauce.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

BBQ ****,collards, cornbread and potato salad is hard to beat,never eaten possum, so I can't say. Eddie Buck


----------



## foxpawz (May 12, 2002)

Not yet. I've had more than my share of crow though.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I like ****. We slow bake it in the oven. I've even used the meat for taco meat and it was great! 
I do not care for possum. Too greasy and I did not like the flavour. I would eat it if I had to though.


----------



## allenwrench (Sep 9, 2008)

foxpawz said:


> Not yet. I've had more than my share of crow though.




*Great feedback from all*. Thanks again

Is crow like chicken? How much meat is on a bird? Enough just for one person or do you eat two of them at a time?

I was thinking of trapping raccoons or possums. From the discussion here, I guess I'll go for raccoon. What makes good trap bait for raccoon?

I also read that raccoons may carry disease on the East coast? I'm in the mid Atlantic area. What sort of diseases do they have and is it something that cooking the meat takes care of?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

**** and Possum have basically always cooked the same by my family.Parboil then Bake up with Sage,Salt and Pepper.

Usually I kill them with a .22.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

My aunt fixis a dressing with **** meat in it. Very good eatin, till you find out what your eating! 

If you want clean meat catch the raccoons and possums with live traps and feed them out for about 30 days on vegetable and fruit scraps. Raccoons are scavengers too although not as bad as possums.


----------



## foxpawz (May 12, 2002)

Not at all like chicken. I don't like crow but it is becoming a regular part of my diet. One bird is enough to share with a multitude.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

allenwrench said:


> *Great feedback from all*. Thanks again
> 
> Is crow like chicken? How much meat is on a bird? Enough just for one person or do you eat two of them at a time?
> 
> ...


If you'll be using a live trap sardines work great,or any scraps from fishing or whatever.If you use this type of bait you will catch possums and skunks as well if they're in the area.


----------

